# Déconnection intempestive de la connection wifi Macbook pro



## toulke (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques semaines j’ai un problème qui commence vraiment à devenir insupportable à l’usage.

Je vous explique :
Je suis connecté normalement à mon réseau wifi domestique (qui n’a absolument pas changé depuis plus d’un an). Cependant, au bout de quelques minutes, plus aucun échange de donnée n’est possible par wifi (0ko/s envoyé et 0ko/s reçu).

Pourtant mon mac m’indique que je suis bien connecté au réseau wifi (qui est le premier dans mon classement des réseaux wifi dans les réglages).

Pour pouvoir à nouveau accéder à internet il faut que je désactive puis réactive le wifi et tout remarche normalement (pour 5 minutes). Une autre solution est d’effectuer un diagnostique réseau (qui je suppose désactive/réactive également le wifi) et qui me dit que ma connection est en parfait état de marche.

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de ma box (fibre SFR) puisque les autres appareils utilisant le réseau fonctionnent sans souci (mac/pc/iphones...).

Avez vous des idées?

De mon coté j’ai déjà essayé d’oublier le réseau et de le ré-associer et de supprimer/ajouter la section « wifi » dans les réglages réseaux sans succès.
J’ai lu sur différents forums qu’il existait des fichiers dans le dossier bibliothèque/préférences qui pouvaient être supprimés pour essayer de résoudre le problème mais le chemin d’accès à du changer depuis le passage à El Capitain.

Pour info j’ai un macbook pro 13" mi-2012 avec OSX El capitan 10.11.1

Merci d’avance pour votre aide!



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## skyfoxxp (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé de te connecter avec ton mac sur un autre réseau Wifi pour voir si la connexion est stable ?

As-tu une souris ou un clavier Bluetooth connecté? Les interférences sont nombreuses sur la bande de fréquences 2,4 GHz. Désactive le Bluetooth pour tester. 

De manière générale, il est très fortement conseillé de passer sur un wifi en 5 GHz si ta borne wifi le permet. Ce n'était pas le cas sur ma freebox v5, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté une AirPort Extreme en 5 Ghz et je dois reconnaître que les problèmes de déconnexions et lenteurs wifi c'est vraiment du passé.

Pour moi 5 GHz obligatoire en 2015 !


----------



## toulke (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour skyfoxxp,

Merci pour cette réponse,
je n’ai jamais le bluetooth activé (ou alors exceptionnellement). 

Ma box fibre SFR émet en 2,4 GHz ET en 5GHz. Par contre je ne sais pas du tout au quel je suis connecté... Comment puis-je le savoir??

Je suis régulièrement connecté sur le réseau de ma fac et il ne me semble pas avoir rencontré ce souci (ou alors je ne l’ai pas remarqué à cause du mauvais débit :/ ) Est-ce que si je fais le test avec le partage de connection (wifi uniquement) de mon iPhone cela pourrait aider à répondre à mon problème?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2015)

Salut.

As-tu essayé de redémarrer la box?

@+


----------



## skyfoxxp (30 Novembre 2015)

Généralement il y a un ssid spécifique pour le 5 ghz. Sl tu vas dans le paramétrage de ta box essaie de créer un nouveau réseau wifi avec un ssid spécial (se terminant par 5 pour que tu puisses l'identifier facilement). 
Il faut conserver un ssid 2,4 pour les périphériques plus anciens. Les deux cohabitent ensemble. 

Le Mac est reconnu pour avoir des problèmes de wifi. Je ne connais pas une mise à jour depuis des années et des années qui ne dit pas "correction de problèmes wifi". Ca en est même incompréhensible !


----------



## toulke (30 Novembre 2015)

Après avoir testé, en mode modem sur mon iPhone (en wifi uniquement) je n’ai pas de problème de connection... Donc ce n’est probablement pas un problème de stabilité de connection sur mon mac.


----------



## toulke (30 Novembre 2015)

A ma grande surprise le reboot de la box à fonctionné... Désolé de vous avoir sollicité pour si peu. 

Merci quand même pour les conseils!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2015)

Pas de quoi. C'est souvent les solutions les + simples auquel on pense le moins.


----------



## toulke (30 Décembre 2015)

Bon apparement le problème ne venait pas de la... Ma copine à aussi ce problème sur son Macbook air tout neuf (merci papa noël) et le problème revient à la charge sur mon macbook pro! 
Je pense donc qu’il ne s’agit pas seulement d’un redémarrage de box (qui n’est plus efficace maintenant :/) 

Auriez vous des conseils sur les paramétrages de la box ou autre?
Est-ce possible de choisir dans les réglages wifi du mac de se connecter à la bande 5GHz pour éviter les problèmes liés au 2,4GHz?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2015)

Il semblerai qu'il y ai des problèmes wifi avec El Capitan.
Tu peux tenter ce bricolo (MTU et DNS): http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/15861/reparer-yosemite-wifi


----------

